# Sort of fish room



## Lindy (7 Nov 2016)

My sort of fish room is taking shape. Didn't want to go down the racking route again as you end up with so many tanks and fish it becomes a full time job. Sticking with 4 tanks in here, although they may be replaced by larger divided tanks at some point. 
I have been afflicted by discus disease after buying 2 adults with fin rot and cloudy eye.  They are now completely recovered and today were joined by a group of 4 1/2 mth old little uns. Eventually these will be moved to my 5x2x2ft when it is set up again. 













The original inhabitants of the big tank are in a juwel 180 and are doing well.










The Betta simplex fry are in the juwel 96l and the paros and betta channoides have a little blackwater tank to themselves










I would eventually like another 80x60x40cm tank to go beside the one on the left  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorbel (7 Nov 2016)

Very nice and manageable fish room. More pleasure than chore I'm sure. What are the buce's in pictures 7 & 8?


----------



## Manisha (7 Nov 2016)

Really nicely organised - I like the white cabinet with all the storage for filters etc... The young discus look very cute compared the the adult ☺


----------



## Lindy (7 Nov 2016)

Dorbel said:


> Very nice and manageable fish room. More pleasure than chore I'm sure. What are the buce's in pictures 7 & 8?


I'm afraid the buces got mixed up when the big tank was stripped down. Probably brownies of some sort lol..

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (7 Nov 2016)

Manisha said:


> Really nicely organised - I like the white cabinet with all the storage for filters etc... The young discus look very cute compared the the adult


Thanks Manisha, I just bought kitchen base cabinets. I'll put on some mdf panels later to hide all the "stuff"

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (11 Nov 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Nov 2016)

Marvellous...those discus look very happy, and loving the scape in the wood effect Juwel.
Just out of interest what's the reasoning behind the lack of substrate?


----------



## Lindy (11 Nov 2016)

Hi Tim, none of the tanks have substrate as they are all temporary.  I find it easier to catch the fish without substrate that they can hide amongst. Once the big tank is set back up and the fish are in it I can do something more permanent. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (11 Nov 2016)

Big tank is currently home to nothing more than some beech wood. 



My view of the big tank...




Hopefully only 2 more weeks of loft conversion to go. Meanwhile I'm going to try and sell my big eheim and the dsuny leds and get a filter/ filters that I can actually remove from the cabinet without completely dismantling it. The lights are total overkill on what is definitely going to be low light tank.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manisha (11 Nov 2016)

Love your new avatar Lindy ☺


----------



## dean (12 Nov 2016)

Has real potential to just be able to sit and enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (12 Nov 2016)

dean said:


> Has real potential to just be able to sit and enjoy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right Dean. Even in this infant stage I'm loving getting to watch my fish, mug of tea in hand, and it doesn't hurt that this little room is always toasty warm!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (20 Nov 2016)

That's one of the drawbacks of having a fish you if you're spending a long time in there you dress fir the heat but when you come out you notice the difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (7 Jan 2017)

Happy new year everyone! Can't believe how much the young discus have grown since I posted  their pics beginning of November. 







Now they look like this 2 months later..





















Unfortunately the chequerboard and blue turk I bought first do not appear to have grown much but have huge heads and eyes so I suspect they are stunted and won't get much bigger. I think in another couple of months the youngsters will be bigger than them.

I'm having the big tank resealed in Feb and then can hopefully get it set up for the discus. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (14 Jan 2017)

I actually love the substratless 180l set up. It looks very nice and the fish colour goes great with the rocks


----------



## Lindy (14 Jan 2017)

sciencefiction said:


> I actually love the substratless 180l set up. It looks very nice and the fish colour goes great with the rocks


Thanks. I've stopped noticing the lack of substrate, I think because the tank is so full. I'm loathe to touch it but I'll need some of the wood/rock and plants for the big tank.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (14 Jan 2017)

Coool!! Very lovely fish too.. I wish i had room for that.. Fishtanks and loads of pampers says a lot, you need room.. 
Now you got me thinking, with those pampers.. Might be a good motivation to get what i want.. And convince someone we need more space..


----------



## Lindy (14 Jan 2017)

zozo said:


> Coool!! Very lovely fish too.. I wish i had room for that.. Fishtanks and loads of pampers says a lot, you need room..
> Now you got me thinking, with those pampers.. Might be a good motivation to get what i want.. And convince someone we need more space..


Haha zozo, those pampers boxes are full  of our books, not nappies! We have one daughter she is enough for us lol..

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (18 Mar 2017)

A couple of months down the line has seen the big tank get started up again complete with sump. Has been scaped (I use the term very loosely as usual) with my Discus in mind.





More plants, namely anubias, trident java fern and more pennywort , have been added since this pic was taken but lights are out. 
The Discus are still in the fishroom busy growing. I sold a few to a friend to make room for some different strains and have added a tiger turq, mosaic turq, 2 x rose reds and a red snakeskin. All Chens fish from Discus Central in Scotland. 

My babies are at the 4.5 -5.5inch Mark now







New babies 3.5 to 4"











The young Betta Simplex went to Colin Dunlop (bar a few) and the tank has now been set up for some new fish I hope to get around the end of April/may. 









I'm hoping a group of Peacock eels will be happy in there.




The 180 is home to all the gourami and wild bettas. Once the Discus have moved to the big tank the 240l will be set up for these guys. Then the 180l will be divided to house a couple of species of wild betta, one which I am hoping will be Betta Mahachaiensis.

Meanwhile the chocos seem happy and several females are holding. They appear to have paired off, which I didn't expect, and the males guard their women fanatically. The women follow their males slavishly which tends to cause more trouble than if they just hunkered down in a chosen spot.



 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (20 Mar 2017)

A choco with a gob full of eggs





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (7 Apr 2017)

I have chocolate gourami fry!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (7 Apr 2017)

My chocos babies







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## KipperSarnie (8 Apr 2017)

Back in the 70's I always wanted to breed Chocolates, really pleased for you.


----------



## dean (9 Apr 2017)

Congratulations 
They are a lovely fish ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (9 Apr 2017)

Thankyou very much guys. Unfortunately I am now going to be away for a week and hubby is looking after the fish 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (9 Apr 2017)

Fantastic update 
- where are the babies?



(I never manage to rescue the babies when they're finally spit )


----------



## Lindy (11 Apr 2017)

alto said:


> Fantastic update
> - where are the babies?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, they are in a hang on breeder box. I got very lucky catching the female while she was holding, was a sheer fluke lol.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (11 Apr 2017)

alto said:


> Fantastic update
> - where are the babies?
> 
> 
> ...


They are in a hang on breeder box. I got lucky and the female all but swam into my net when I was catching pencil fish. She had been holding for a while and it took a few days more for her to release.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (15 Apr 2017)

I moved a chubby faced female to a nursery tank ... she got stressed & swallowed (I assume)
She likely still had a week to go   

Seems every time I try to "rescue" one of my choco's that I think might want some alone time (from the resident chaos tyrant) all I see is a stress ghost version 

-  though must admit current shoal is nothing like that previous group of battling S osphromenoides (?) 
but they also don't display anything like the colours of that extraordinary group either (unfortunately that transhipper is MIA so not likely to get more of the same)


----------



## Lindy (15 Apr 2017)

alto said:


> I moved a chubby faced female to a nursery tank ... she got stressed & swallowed (I assume)
> She likely still had a week to go
> 
> Seems every time I try to "rescue" one of my choco's that I think might want some alone time (from the resident chaos tyrant) all I see is a stress ghost version
> ...


They are awfully argumentative aren't they? I got my female out with only a couple of days to go. And after the first one swallowing eggs I hadn't been going to bother trying with this one. She was holding fry though which I've found mouth brooders seem less likely to swallow. I'm still in France but hubby showed me the fry box yesterday and there is still fry so fingers crossed they keep doing OK.  When I get back home i will be starting on scaping the 240l for these fish. I may leave a couple of females and a male in the old tank and then remove the male if the female is holding. My large adult choco has had to go live in with the discus as it is so violent towards other chocos apart from the female it paired up with. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (17 Apr 2017)

I got back from holiday last night and immediately put on a batch of brine shrimp to hatch. There are still a fair amount of surviving fry thanks to my husband feeding them a little twice a day while I was away. They have grown and are more active.
I'll try and get some video on.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (17 Apr 2017)

Making me feel lazy with all whats goin on in the fish houseBetter sort me tanks out a bit


----------



## Lindy (21 Apr 2017)




----------



## Lindy (22 Apr 2017)

The wee guys tonight. 





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (29 Apr 2017)

The babies are growing well and as usual there is more than originally thought. I have finally got my hands on some peacock eels too. Fascinating fish! They have really long nostrils that they can point in any direction.







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (21 May 2017)

I had put the eels in their own tank but they hid 99% of the time. I moved them into the big tank with the discus where they would have more space and lots of other fish and they love it! They are not afraid of the discus and seem to take comfort from them being around so I get to see so much more of them.








Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 May 2017)

Lindy said:


> Fascinating fish!


You're right they are fascinating fish, but a bit like Marmite tho'.


Lindy said:


> They have really long nostrils that they can point in any direction


Kinda like Kenneth Williams...


----------



## dean (29 May 2017)

Don't do eels of any description 
Worms or snakes either 
Think I have a phobia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smells Fishy (30 May 2017)

The peacock eels with there long nostrils make me think they would complement elephants nose rather well. Food for thought.


----------

